# Blue Ardell Lash Glue?! HELP!!



## makeupmakesme (Jan 20, 2017)

Okay, so I know this sounds nuts, but my favorite eyelash glue is the Ardell blue tinted lash glue that comes in their twin pack lashes. It was a tiny tube filled with the stuff, and I have never used anything better! Unfortunately, Ardell doesn't seem to sell this formula of glue, and I can't figure out why! It's seriously the best! Dries clear, is just sticky enough, and comes off at the end of the night. Does ANYONE know where I can find a glue similar?

Thanks!


----------



## shellygrrl (Jan 20, 2017)

A lot of people use Duo's various adhesives. The only one of those I have experience with is the regular one with the blue lettering, which felt kind of heavy on my lids when wearing falsies.

My favourite that I've found is Kiss's Strip Lash Adhesive. It's not in a tube, but it comes in a bottle of sorts with a spatula-type applicator. It's white in the bottle, but comes out with a light blue cast and dries down clear. Super easy to use.


----------



## Allycat0303 (Jun 20, 2017)

I use the Duo clear. It works really well and doesn't irritate my eyes. The House of Lash glue is also good.


----------

